# Battle of the Sexes



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

We have an outing going on in the ladies forum under Woman and Salmon fishing. So it's set up for Memorial weekend. Shoeman has offered his boat for the ladies... Mrs. Shoeman, Tangleknot, and myself. Kingfisher has offered his for the guys...Rivernut, Chromium and ???. How many guys can you fit in your boat Kingfisher? Anyone else who wants to join is more than welcome!!! It's going to be at Harbor Beach. There is a camping ground that some of us are staying at ...Ron @ 989.479.9554. They have camper and tent sites. I'm not sure if they have any left or where else you might beable to stay. Shoeman....Northern_outdoorsman any suggestions? Losers cook dinner for the winners...I like my steak medium 

I hope we can get more people involved

QS


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I just ran this one by the wife. We usually go to South Carolina that week, but were thinking about skipping it this year.

If we do make it, I have a fully equipped boat to use, and we love to camp!

We'll make a decision soon.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nicole, does HB still have sites available? Tent or otherwise?
There may have been cancellations.

I'll post in Cold Water and hopefully we can generate some additional interest.

There's another Campground south of town. It's behind some type of Sports Bar on the lake side of 25. 

Those with Cuddy Cabins can stay at the marina. It has full accommodations. (Fuel, Showers)


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am not sure what the "Four Roses" has planned for that weekend. It not being my boat I can't just lock it up for the weekend. I can say I will be up there fishing that weekend and if we have any open spots I won't know til that weekend....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh ya there is also Wagner Park for Camping...a few miles South of Harbor Beach...don't know the number though....


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thank you Shoeman and Norhern. I was wondering if anyone was still interested in doing this. We usually go to the UP for that weekend. I had to talk my hubby into changing plans to do this!!!!!!!! I sure hope it pans out I know that tangleknot and chromium and their kids are planing on coming up. Has anyone talked to Kingfisher2? Is he still plannign on taking the guys out? I think Huntnut might come up with his boat but I'm not for sure. They were going to try to get somethings done it before the Holiday weekend. I hope more people come to hang out and PARTY

QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nicole, I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but Marc's boat is not rigged for salmon.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

What do we do? Is it easy to set up for that? Is it only the down riggers that's not there? Can they fish with dipsy and plainer (?)boards? Does he have rod holders? Is anyone else going for the guys? 

QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm not sure what his boat has. From what I gather, it just has a few rod holders. Definetely not rigged.
John, (Knockoff) has mentioned the possibility of joining us, but it's still up in the air.
I wouldn't blame you for backing out at this point.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi folks, We're still up in the air, sorry.

We had a death in the family, in Kansas. So all our attention has been on planning to get my 80 year dad there for the funeral.

I'm still working on the wife though!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sorry to hear. I'll be sure to keep your family in my prayers


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks Ralf


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Knockoff,

We will keep you and your family in our prayers!!!!! 


Shoeman, I don't think we will back out just yet. Did you post this in your forum? Did you get any replies? I was really looking forward to this!!! It seems like every outing I try to get going falls thru What am I doing wrong 

QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Queen, I do not think you are doing anything wrong. This outing is a little shakey just beacause we are not sure how many boats we can get. I think if ya plan an easier thing such as a "Sunday at a Local Lake" then the women will feel more comfortable about the whole thing. Also a "Bring you favorite fisherMAN along might help to, cause women may be more leary about meeting people online...Not sure they are but seems like on this site they are


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Don's right. Keep in mind, your audience is small. There are very few women on this site. Your eagerness to get the girls involved is very admirable. A "girls only" outing will be very hard to put together, since at any given time, half of us are busy with other obligations. 

As far as the Battle of the Sexes, Don's right again. (man, you've been right a lot lately....lol) We don't have enough boats, not to mention, many members have other family functions and campsite are limited. We should have started this way earlier.

My boat can handle 4 possibly 5 at a time. I'm willing to take who ever wants to go out. Usually, I fish the mornings and spend the rest of the day relaxing with a beverage. My days of fishing all day are over. 
So far, we should have enough room for everyone. My wife isn't that keen on going out that early in the season and probably will spend the majority of the day at camp.

I will guarantee, that fun will be had by all.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We'll be there. We're planning on anything the weekend brings from fishing, hiking, relaxing, whatever. Our whole crew is going and possibly the dog. Hopefully, I will still be sane after the weekend!

If the battle of the sexes fishing competition pans out, Chromium will not be fishing with the guys because he has offered to stay with the boys so I can go. Thanks John!  

Can't wait, it will be a great weekend!

QS, the guys are right. You're doing a great job at getting the outtings going. Sometimes they don't all pan out because of many obligations. Not long till the www outing!!!!!!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nicole, my apologies for offering my vessel and then backing out. When I first posted my offer, a time a place for the event was not identified. I had posted LSC as my choice and that I'd be willing to accomodate a few on my vessel. It's only a 19 1/2 footer and not rigged for the big water...only two rod holders and a few plugs....

BTW, you are doing a great job...don't get discouraged, as others pointed out, your audience is very small. I'm sure with your persistance, things will pick up.

Overall, I would like to join whoever for this outing, please keep me posted.

Marc


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I finally got the summer schedule from the "Social Director".

I am free to fish 1 day at Harbor Beach this weekend! Saturday or Sunday, I prefer Sunday, but will go with whatever works for everyone. Or whichever day the weather lets us out.

I am fully rigged for Salmon, I can take 3 more GUYS with me.

Kingfisher2 has the Mates seat if he wants it.

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If you guys would not mine, I would like to join you. 
As a Birthday present, my parent will let me go with
you guys and girls if there is room. I would also need
a ride and I have moday off If there is no room, I understand.
Let me know.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

John, I appreciate your offer, but must decline. Since I've been taking so many trips and have the MO outing coming up, I promised the kids I'd take them camping. They reminded me that this is the only weekend they don't have hockey and could get away...... THANKS though!!!

Hope everyone has a great safe time!

Marc


----------

